
Florida Inmate Says Prison Sold Him $569 of Music, Then Took It Away - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/02/florida-inmate-says-prison-sold-him-569-of-music-then-took-it-away/
======
Tostino
This type of operating procedure is absolutely unethical. This is the type of
decision in which the decision maker in charge should be held responsible for.

